# Most suitable dosages of Anastrozole



## Auris (Apr 28, 2018)

The dose will vary from every person. Different factors are usually considered. The need of the body, as well as the BMI and body’s reaction, to new substances will be taken into consideration. 0.5 mg every day is the recommended standard for bodybuilders.
Those who have decided not to take this on the right schedules and would only take it when necessary may be at a bigger risk. When the signs of gynecomastia or water retention in the breast area start, it’ll be difficult to remove it unless a surgery is done. Preventing this can be essential and that’s when Adex helps you.
The dose is highly dependent on the AAS dosage as well. Having your blood work checked is an imperative method of learning the specifics for doses to follow.


What do you think? Please share your experience if you had.


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 28, 2018)

I don’t get what you are asking?


----------



## Jin (Apr 28, 2018)

Another neg rep for you. 

Just leave now.


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2018)

Make that 2 more neg reps.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2018)

Banned lol


----------

